# My First Sig



## TheDMan62 (Nov 26, 2011)

I just bought my first Sig. Its a SP2022 9MM. I found it for $329.99. After all the reviews on different websites and youtube, I couldn't believe it was so cheap. I can't wait to shoot it!!

This is my first post also.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome to the forum from southern oregon and congrats on the first sig.....


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Great one to start with. You may end up with the "Signess".


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats........you are gonna love that Sig SP2022 ... great price too...I loved the 9mm so much I went out and bought a .40....JJ


----------



## TheDMan62 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. I can't get out to the range for a week or so and its gonna be brutal waiting that long lol


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

i feel your pain


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

You'll love it. I was at the range with my P226 a couple of hours ago.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

have fun with the sig


----------



## SgtMoe (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrat's on your new sig....I to am a new Sig owner of a p226 9mm.....for my B-day...... and luvin every minute of it......


----------



## ibanezbtb300 (May 31, 2011)

i own a P229 i wouldn't trade it for any other.


----------



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

my first was also an sp2022 in 9mm. love isn't quite strong enough to describe how i feel about it!!! i feel a heluva lot safer working in detroit with it, that's for sure!!!


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and you may well wind up with the signess. My first was a P229 in 40 S&W I still have it and will probably never sell it.


----------

